# interface with fingerprint aes3400 sensor



## dtvt_k49 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I'm ddoing my final project on fingerprint authentication system. I have problem with excute interface with AES3400 sensor. Anybody did it, can you help me? Thanks!!


----------

